# Animal Crossing: Sweet Day



## Justin (Jun 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Sweet Day was announced today at Nintendo's E3 Presentation. It's an Animal Crossing themed mini game in the new Nintendo Land game for the Wii U. 

More information and video of it over here:

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/05/no-animal-crossing-3ds-news-at-the-e3-presentation-but/


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

5 people with wii remotes
4 players in game

/Nintendo logic


----------



## Keenan (Jun 6, 2012)

It may be fun to play once in a while, but besides that it looks pretty bad.


----------



## Wish (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh it looks adorable~


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 6, 2012)

O grate! Another animal crossing to show us and string us out on for another few years...


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 6, 2012)

Even if it isn't AC3DS it seems pretty cute and I'm glad there is at least something AC related at E3 so far! But it will be fun to play when I get me WiiU.


----------



## ちひろ (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks pretty cute!


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2012)

"yes exactly what i wanted a AC minigame, with stupid family actors, and no news on AC 3DS﻿ thanks nintendo." (top comment) thats exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know if I want a WiiU but if I did get one I wouldn't mind getting this game...


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think it looks that good. I'm sure it's worth playing once or twice when you have friends over, but I can't imagine playing it much beyond that. And how would it work if you're playing single player? I can't imagine it would be any fun at all, since it's designed for multiple players.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

jvgsjeff said:


> I don't think it looks that good. I'm sure it's worth playing once or twice when you have friends over, but I can't imagine playing it much beyond that. And how would it work if you're playing single player? I can't imagine it would be any fun at all, since it's designed for multiple players.


these are my thoughts


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 10, 2012)

I love how in the adverty thing the 'Grandma' is just like what the heck is going on the whole way through xD
Its not even really AC based just loosely linked to gain AC's Fans I guess


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

It's a cute game but that's not what I'm looking for... in my opinion it looks kinda bad.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

Not really that excited. NintendoLand on a whole just kinda of gave me the impression of a beefed up Wiiplay; just show off what the WiiU can do. it Does look fun though if you've got a group of friends/family over  .


----------



## Cloud (Jun 13, 2012)

hmm, i'm not really a fan of it, its cute and all though.


----------

